# Cer-Wool blanket good for acoustic Dampening?



## TheGimp (Jan 27, 2015)

I've got a roll of Cer-Wool HT, 24" wide that has been setting for some 15 years in it's original box.

I originally bought two rolls, and built a heat treatment oven with one.

I think it is a roll of 1" thick, 24" wide and 300" long.

http://www.glasscellisofab.com/sheets/refractory/data_sheets/CER-WOOL%20BLANKET.pdf

My thought was to make corner traps with the Cer-Wool on the front, and pink fluffy stuffed behind it to fill the triangular area.

Does this look reasonable?


----------



## TheGimp (Jan 27, 2015)

Hmmm. Since I've gotten no answer I will rephrase the question in case I was not clear.

The Cer-Wool appears to have a density of 6#/Ft^3 for the 1" thick blanket.

I am thinking of making superchunk corner bass traps by using the cer-wool in the front and filling the space behind it with pink fluffy fiberglass, packed to a 3#/ft^3 density.

Will the 6#/ft^3 density of the 1" to 2" thick front be a problem?

Will it lower the effective maximum frequency response of the trap?

Is there a better use of the Cer-Wool for bass traps?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

In the field of bass traps thicker is better. So would the 1" material work out OK? probably not by itself. Would the pink fluffy work ok?... probably not by itself.

Done together in the fashion your talking about... might work out OK.

For me, I have 4lb density minwool thats 4" thick and I'll use that to either fill the void or make a 4" thick panel or 8" thick whatever works out.

Gonna build a frame though and make them movable.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Interesting. I have used a ton of this stuff for heat insulation over the years, had never thought to try it as sound treatment. I would suspect it to work quite well, maybe...


----------

